

CSS3 meets AMC's Breaking Bad - benblodgett
http://codepen.io/TimPietrusky/pen/Bsegb

======
moonlighter
From the comments page: "A tribute to the best fucking series in the world."
Amen to that. Best.Show.Ever.Bitch.

~~~
mcphilip
Obligatory reply about The Wire being much better...

I'm the only person I know that really dislikes Breaking Bad. I watched the
first season in a single marathon session and loved it, but somehow everything
fell apart in the second season. I've tried to get through the second season
several times, but the plots keep getting dumber and dumber, in my opinion.

Is it worth powering through season two, or are season two style of plots
consistent with the rest of the series?

Edit:

A minimal spoiler example of the type of writing that really got on my nerves:
Walt sneaking out of a hospital and breaking into his own house in 2.3.

~~~
cobrausn
In the 11th episode of season 2, Walt meets Gustavo Fring. And then the show
really takes off.

~~~
juliano_q
I agree. And the end of the season 4 is imo one of the best things I ever saw
on a screen.

~~~
crikli
Wow, yes. I rewatched that scene at least 20 times.

------
justjimmy
Very impressive! And on a related note…

I _just_ finished the entire series (so far) last weekend.

Yep, season 1-4 in 3 days. Finished it the same night S5E1 premiered. Now I'm
currently in BB withdrawal… Definitely had to get over the 'Malcolm in the
Middle Dad' barrier at the start. Wow, what an actor!

~~~
PStamatiou
Same thing with me. I watched all 4 seasons in a few days last month.

------
peterfschaadt
I found it pretty interesting that the donation web site Walter Jr. sets up
for his dad in season 2 episode 12 actually exists:
<http://savewalterwhite.com>

~~~
WickyNilliams
You can even donate on the site! Of course, not to Walt but to a cancer
charity. Amazing attention to detail

------
sunils34
They use SVG and Canvas.

------
alanbyrne
I really love this sort of thing. It shows to me that apps are dying and soon
everything will be HTML/CSS and cross device.

Well done!

~~~
flyinRyan
Haha, it's been "soon" since 1995.

------
throwaway1979
A very unique fan tribute! I love that show. For some reason, my wife doesn't.
I've wondered if Breaking Bad is a "guy" show ...

~~~
tumes
Does she like rollercoasters? I feel like it's a show for people who like
extreme tension and the catharsis of relief, cause my wife and mother-in-law
totally dig it.

~~~
libraryatnight
Exactly, the women in my life like it, but it makes me very anxious. I
certainly appreciate it but I can only watch in small doses as it's just super
tense.

~~~
tumes
Ha, I feel the same way about Dark Souls. Effing love that game, but it's
almost too stressful to play.

------
badusername
Very well done. I'll have to look up your smoke animations in the code.

~~~
mmackh
Smoke animations seem to be created by animating images in JS:

<http://timpietrusky.com/img/lab/smoke_1.png>

<http://timpietrusky.com/img/lab/smoke_2.png>

<http://timpietrusky.com/img/lab/smoke_3.png>

------
dsirijus
I've watched it up until somewhere at end of season 2. It was getting stale,
and I imagined it going worse, as pretty much most of the series.

Good to hear in the comments that it gets better afterwards. Might even
rewatch first two again.

~~~
lobster_johnson
As I say in another comment, it really picks up in season three. It goes from
being a merely decent series to a mindblowingly well-made one that deserves a
place alongside The Sopranos and The Wire. You may want to give it another
shot.

------
ricardobeat
Full-screen at <http://codepen.io/TimPietrusky/full/Bsegb>

~~~
kmfrk
"JESSE! We need to code."

------
why-el
Very well done, and the show is recommended.

------
arnorb
<http://codepen.io/anon/pen/HaFIr>

------
chucknelson
Impressed by that smoke effect implemented via animated images.

------
morsch
Works fine in Firefox (nightly) and Chromium 18, but for some reason I only
get a black screen in Chrome 22 (all Ubuntu). Anyway, my jaw dropped.

~~~
Pwntastic
Seems fine for me in Chrome 22 on Win7.

------
EricDeb
A truly great show. I'm a typical guy though so I kind of skim through some of
the dark, emotional scenes haha

------
tumes
Super awesome, though it makes me hungry for a full CSS3 periodic table.

~~~
sp332
I know it's not what you meant but
[http://www.calcresult.com/reference/development/CSS-
syntax-t...](http://www.calcresult.com/reference/development/CSS-syntax-
table.html) :)

------
adambenayoun
Now we just need to have something like "css3 meet game of thrones"! :)

------
jayd3e
On a related note, codepen.io looks sweet. jsfiddle replacement?

